# Best rifle setup



## FlyCaster (May 22, 2001)

What is the best rifle setup (cal., scope, Light ... ) for coyotes in Michigan.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Day or night rifle?


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

the tried and true AR in 223 don't know what scope.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

AR in .223 with a Leupold VX-3 or Vortex. 
Or a .17 HMR with the same scopes for night.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine...lol
Remington R15 in .204 with a Timney trigger and hogue grip. On top is a Leupold vx3 4.5-14x50 with a 30mm tube and their varmint reticle. 
.223 is far more popular, but I'm a big fan of velocity. I would definitely get something in an AR platform. I love bolt guns, but sometimes follow up shots are required. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

For a night legal gun in Michigan check out Seaarkshooter's setup. That is pretty close to as good as it gets as far as I'm concerned. The only thing that would make it better is if it were semi-auto but with today's options in 17WSM it's not cost efficient. There aren't many guns that make me jealous but his is definitely one. 

The other gun I can think of is a semi-auto 22 mag with a thermal scope. I can't remember which member here has it right now, but he's a known coyote slayer. It's top of the line but the cost to reproduce it would be about 15x what Seaarkshooter's setup is. 

As far as daytime coyote, you could run anything from a .204 to a 25-06. The 22-250 is a phenomenal round in my opinion. An AR in .223 would be a great calling gun.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Daytime, 223, 22-250, 243 scope of choice

nighttime 22 mag or 17 super mag. scope of choice.....thermal would be nice


----------

